# Won the Lotto



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This Question is just to long to put in title area.

*IF YOU WON 30 MILLION HOW MANY GUNS WOULD YOU BUY FOR YOUR COLLECTION AND HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK YOU WOULD SPEND TOTAL ON GUN RELATED STUFF IN THE FIRST YEAR?
*I would not buy many guns the first year but I would spend 8 Million on inventory for my new gun shop and another 10 million making the best indoor and outdoor range in the world. It would have everything like the FBI has in Quantico but better and it would be a place where you would want to take a vacation and shoot everyday. The training would be the best in the world and it would be for the average citizen. The gun shop would be huge and prices would be only 10% over cost and for Vets. everything would be at cost for them. It would be around a 500 acre place all together if not bigger. 1500 meter range also.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I would build a F-class rifle, buy an A-R,several pistols and alot of powder,bullets and primers.I could laugh about the hazardous shipping fee. Then I would have to go check out Spacedoggy's place.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Easy question...............I'd just buy one of each and build a range on the island I bought in the Bahamas.........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

30 million. I'd think about bribing Newt into the Presdintial race. j/k. I'd try to use it to retire so I can enjoy shooting my brand new precission tactical rifle. I'd also buy a small prop plane and take some pilot lessons. I took a couple once, and it was fun.

I think I'd start a serious collection of John M. Browning guns. There would probably be a machine gun or 2 bought. A dillon press. And 40 acres somewhere.

I would try to get more active with the NRA also. Grass roots shooting programs for the young do a great deal to ensure my 2A right in the future.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, first off, some of it needs to go to the vault room in my new home. Then I'd go out and get me the best darned Garand I can get my hands on. After that, it's all gravey. I'd pick up mil surps here and there, grab an AR15 or 12, get me a Benelli Super Black Eagle, and a bunch of other guns I've always wanted. Heck, I'd have a Ma Deuce somewhere, I know that! LOL!

But I, too, would probably open a store/range that would have a butt load of lanes, be as a long as I can fit on the grounds to help out with rifle shooting, have matches of various kinds, have a seperate range for archery, etc. I have my perfect shop/range already planned out. Where's my money?!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably only a few thousand, realistically. I have most of the guns I want. I might buy a nicer Garand as Sucklead also mentioned, and maybe a nice side-by-side for birds. I'd get a nicer .308 or .30-06 and maybe a tricky Marlin lever gun. I'd enroll in some more training, starting with Gunsite's General Rifle. 

I'd donate a bunch to various causes. But I'd mainly spend it on real estate, traveling, and hybrid/electric cars.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd just go buy a gun store and make it my personal collection :mrgreen:

Seriously - I'd open my own gunstore - and I'd just buy any gun I've ever wanted for my own personal collection...


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

First thing I'd do would be to walk into my bank (which 'posts') and ask why they don't want my money...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> This Question is just to long to put in title area.
> 
> *IF YOU WON 30 MILLION HOW MANY GUNS WOULD YOU BUY FOR YOUR COLLECTION AND HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK YOU WOULD SPEND TOTAL ON GUN RELATED STUFF IN THE FIRST YEAR?
> *I would not buy many guns the first year but I would spend 8 Million on inventory for my new gun shop and another 10 million making the best indoor and outdoor range in the world. It would have everything like the FBI has in Quantico but better and it would be a place where you would want to take a vacation and shoot everyday. The training would be the best in the world and it would be for the average citizen. The gun shop would be huge and prices would be only 10% over cost and for Vets. everything would be at cost for them. It would be around a 500 acre place all together if not bigger. 1500 meter range also.


I like your way of thinking. We could use a shooting range like that here.

Seriously though. I have won the lottery. Yep, won twelve bucks once. Now I'm only down about... TOO MUCH!:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't spend 18 million on guns :mrgreen: - like SPacedoggy.

Actually, I have read about tons of stories of people who win the lottery - and 5-10 years later, they are broke. They went on a super spending spree. I would control that. I might buy a bigger house, but I still wouldn't spend more than $20k on a car - a $50k car doesn't last any longer...

When I buy lottery tickets, I always get the annual payments option. You get more, I'd rather get an assured payment every year, and there is less temptation to go nuts on spending.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Had this conversation last night... 'cept for the guns part.

$30Mil in the 30-year annuity (which is what it is), since I'm a young 37, would get me a cool Mil a year before taxes, $83,333.33 per month, until age 67. A nice age to "retire" after my check cashing career...

Owning a gun range would be work! With $83K per month, I don't really need to work.

I like the idea of buying an island, with a nice estate house with 10-12 bedrooms and a huge pool and a private beach. Some place warm. Build a range, out to 1000 yds, with a few hundred steel "gongs" from 1" diameter to a few feet, so I don't have to change targets... Build a nice 50-Cal for long range plinking. Build a nice custom 1911 for sentimental value, then hire a gunsmith to maintain it. Build a few ARs and highly modified 870s and 1100's. Then outfit myself with all the fun toys fom XD, Sig, Glock, etc... and build my own private "Quanitco", for playing good-cop, bad-cop...

Then buy a sea-plane so I can fly out all my friends to surf, drink beer, eat steak, and shoot. 

Anyone coming along?

Ah... the good life.
Jeff

OR....... Just put away a $40-50K and move to my G/F's Dad's old beach-front 4BR pool home in El Salvador... Open a gun range and shop for all of his rich old crony friends to play cards and shoot at... and live REAL comfy on $1000 per month...

But then... that's not a fantasy! That's about 1 year away.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'd open a strip club. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I'd open a strip club. :smt033


I don't think my wife would go that :mrgreen:


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*That's easy*

After spending a small fortune at tnoisaw's gun shop I'd buy a large tract of East Texas land, build the best private gun range that money could buy and invite all my friends out to a shoot and BBQ. 
Then we would all go to Propellerhead's strip club!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess I would buy the importation rights for Walther USA :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

Then I could market the hell outta the P99s :mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The rest of us will be at the strip club.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Then I could market the hell outta the P99s :mrgreen:


You don't need the lottery.

You're already doing that part. :smt082

WM


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd buy a Quad 50 halftrack and tons of .50BMG ammo.:twisted:


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I cannot really see myself going crazy spending $$$$ on all gun related stuff for myself. There's a couple models I'd defiantely buy and have a couple Ruger's reworked by Bowen but otherwise I think only a few really nice Ruger's to tuck away would be bought. Not one of those that has the "show the world" syndrome. I'd perhaps set-up some sort of shop with a modern indoor /outdoor facility for recreational shooting as a sort of private club (keep out the yahoos). Would proberly also see it get used for local police depts for training and for Scouts & 4H groups and the like for youth instruction. 
Don't really see myself moving either. I like and prefer this small town atmosphere here. Money ain't everything.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> I cannot really see myself going crazy spending $$$$ on all gun related stuff for myself. There's a couple models I'd defiantely buy and have a couple Ruger's reworked by Bowen but otherwise I think only a few really nice Ruger's to tuck away would be bought. Not one of those that has the "show the world" syndrome. I'd perhaps set-up some sort of shop with a modern indoor /outdoor facility for recreational shooting as a sort of private club (keep out the yahoos). Would proberly also see it get used for local police depts for training and for Scouts & 4H groups and the like for youth instruction.
> Don't really see myself moving either. I like and prefer this small town atmosphere here. Money ain't everything.


That's pretty much my answer, too.

As the original poster specified "the first year", I'm sure there would be very little gun stuff bought, if any. I might sock away a bunch of ammo if I ran across some good bulk deals, but other than that, I'd be too busy seeing to my family's physical security, making arrangements to build that dream home my wife has always wanted, and finding a BIG hunk of rural land to put it all on. The range complex would be awesome, and open to responsible local shooters, PDs, and similar folks for free.

Now, ask me about that SECOND or THIRD year, if you wanna hear about gun purchases... :mrgreen:


----------

